# Dosing Cup



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Been following the Niche experience thread and wouldn't mind trying the dosing cup method , don't suppose Niche will sell just the cup so i looked round the net and found a couple of options unfortunately none seem to be either in UK or Europe just wondered if anybody had ideas where i could purchase one ?

https://acaia.co/products/portafilter-dosing-cup

https://www.artisansmith.com.au/collections/precision-dosing-cups/products/precision-doser


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I just use a chocolate shaker with lid off, works fine and you can get different widths.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Brilliant thanks haz-pro


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Django57 said:


> Brilliant thanks haz-pro


Just be aware they aren't always great on sizing, I bought a 54mm one for my Sage and it was bigger than the Niche cup.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Cheers Dayks , i need one about 58mm to fit a Lelit portafilter , going to Harrogate tomorrow so will look out for a Lakeland shop see if i can measure one.


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

You could fit it on your portafilterbasket.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone found one in UK?


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

I didn't find one PPapa still looking .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd have thought this might do

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seasoning-Box-Spice-Jar-Mesh-Shaker-Kitchen-Condiment-Container/152881725303?hash=item239875ff77:g:~gQAAOSw-eJb56LH:rk:5f:0


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

@fatboyslim came up with a great alternative... A wine measure like those they use in pubs and bars. It fits nicely inside a 58mm basket and in a nice size a well. I'm guessing if it's too tall to fit under some grinders (wasn't an issue with the EK) then it could quite easily be sawn to length, or just buy a smaller one.

for example...

You'd have to message to find out the width though - but if they are standard sizes then it should fit. I'm guessing FBS might remember where he got his from..


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rhys said:


> @fatboyslim came up with a great alternative... A wine measure like those they use in pubs and bars. It fits nicely inside a 58mm basket and in a nice size a well. I'm guessing if it's too tall to fit under some grinders (wasn't an issue with the EK) then it could quite easily be sawn to length, or just buy a smaller one.
> 
> for example...
> 
> You'd have to message to find out the width though - but if they are standard sizes then it should fit. I'm guessing FBS might remember where he got his from..


It was forum member Nod who suggested it. Bought at a catering shop locally.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> @fatboyslim came up with a great alternative... A wine measure like those they use in pubs and bars. It fits nicely inside a 58mm basket and in a nice size a well. I'm guessing if it's too tall to fit under some grinders (wasn't an issue with the EK) then it could quite easily be sawn to length, or just buy a smaller one.
> 
> for example...
> 
> You'd have to message to find out the width though - but if they are standard sizes then it should fit. I'm guessing FBS might remember where he got his from..


Pretty sure he said it was from M&S.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I guess I'll take a basket to a local cook shop soon then!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Look at the ebay link I gave you..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

PPapa said:


> I guess I'll take a basket to a local cook shop soon then!


Tried that at TK Max a while back but the few they had (all different brands & sizes) wouldn't fit.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Well don Rhys that's exactly what i'm after and cheers DavecUK for the link much appreciated .


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I got ones off amazon cocoa shaker, not sure where link was from but was on this forum lol. Says 5.8cm to.

Is the idea to does the grind to cup and transfer to porta filter? How does this help?

I guess closer in size means less spillage to.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0746JDCFP/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

lee1980, can you confirm that the shaker you bought is 58mm and it works with your Portafilter please ?


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Django57 said:


> lee1980, can you confirm that the shaker you bought is 58mm and it works with your Portafilter please ?


Will do only just ordered, should arrive tomorrow but may not with xmas post. Do you mean internal or external diameter? I have caliper etc to measure accurately. Is the idea the rim of cup fits inside the basket?


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Cheers Lee , yes if you could measure the external dia please. Yes the idea is to use it so the rim of the cup sits inside the basket .


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Django57 said:


> Cheers Lee , yes if you could measure the external dia please. Yes the idea is to use it so the rim of the cup sits inside the basket .


Hey sorry for delay, these are pretty small, didn't measure but the 5.8cm quoted must be the diameter of the lid, so the cup is like less then 5cm really, so not a nice fit for easy transfer which is wha i guess we want.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

OK Lee thanks for the update.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Acaia dosing cups are available on Espresso Solutions (albeit to backorder). £44.10 with the shipping included - that's ridiculous!!!

I still use LDT to WDT grounds with the funnel on, so a wine measure seems to do the job for now.


----------



## JimPT (Mar 2, 2017)

Bumped into this thread looking for the same, did found a company that sells plastic containers that are 58mm.

each one is 77p with 2nd class shipping being £3.12

https://www.watdon.co.uk/acatalog/E604-58mm-diameter-x-25mm-clear-pot.html

Unsure if safe for food, just mailed them asking for that information, will update once I have the answer

My concerns are:

- the threading of the cap and that it may

- melting/deforming because of heated portafilter

- the 0.5-1mm gap I have from the 58mm tamper


----------

